# Fantasy Football 2017/18 Thread



## ShadowSpear (Jul 30, 2017)

This is your official notice for our usual ShadowSpear Fantasy Football league.  Participating in this means you're committing.  If you think you won't be around much to participate, don't join!  Only answer if you're going to play or prepare to be publicly shamed. 

You get five votes: 

One vote will be to tell me you're playing.

One vote to choose max number of S/S members per league (assuming turnout).
One vote to choose the league platform.
Live draft or autodraft?

Choose when to draft, weekday or Saturday?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Survey completed.

Highly recommend NFL over ESPN.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 30, 2017)

In.  I like Yahoo personally.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 30, 2017)

Done


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2017)

In!


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2017)

I look forward to once again embarrassing myself and making some of you work for your victories. I'll still have a better W:L ratio than the Jags or Browns.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 1, 2017)

As long as I do absolutely nothing with my team, my lineup, and who I draft my odds of improving over the previous year have gone up tremendously.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2017)

I would push hard to draft in September. A training camp injury can be fatal to a FF team...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 4, 2017)

Last call!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 5, 2017)

So less than planned.... what do you think: two leagues of six or one league of 12?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

One of twelve. 

Let the shit-talking begin


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2017)

Enjoy guys...I suck at FF


----------



## CDG (Aug 5, 2017)

I think one league of twelve would be more fun.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 5, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Enjoy guys...I suck @pardus
> 
> View attachment 19327



We always knew you swung that direction. :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 5, 2017)

CDG said:


> I think one league of twelve would be more fun.



I agree


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> We always knew you swung that direction. :-"



Ouch!  maybe I should have worded that different, left myself open for that one :blkeye:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

Done!

By the way, there are two "oh's" in "Ooh". 

(For the trophy) :-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

To add -

Well "F" me.  

The draft is on my first day of vacation, hopefully I'll be able to draft via the app or I'll be "phoning a friend" to get my picks in!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 5, 2017)

Link sent via PM. Join up to secure your slot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

Ya' all should just give up now....

I dibs Tom Brady! (we're playing dibs rules, right?)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2017)

Let's GO


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ya' all should just give up now....
> 
> I dibs Tom Brady! (we're playing dibs rules, right?)
> 
> View attachment 19332



I somehow didn't see you selected that avatar until after I uploaded mine. Nice choice


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2017)

12 it is.

Week 1: Good team, pretty happy with the draft.
Week 2: "These 2 guys suck and I'm 11th in the trade/ free agent pile."
Week 3: Eh, the guys I picked up last week will be okay for a Bye.
Week 4: "Shit. My #2 WR just had his leg ripped off."
Week 5: My #1 RB is underperforming and my#2 RB is now second in  a two back rotation. To the waiver wire!"
Week 6: Bye weeks are killing me. I dumped Bortles in Week 2 and now he's averaging 30 points a game. Fuck Sam Bradford."
Week 7: I'm one game out from a wildcard slot.
Week 8: Half of my Week 1 players are on IR. My kicker and defense allow me to win or lose by 5 points.
Week 9: Have a wildcard spot. If I win next week I'm in.
Week 10: Jesus Christ. I lost to a team that started Trubisky? Fuck this stupid game.
August 2018: I'm in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2017)

AWP said:


> 12 it is.
> 
> Week 1: Good team, pretty happy with the draft.
> Week 2: "These 2 guys suck and I'm 11th in the trade/ free agent pile."
> ...



LOL


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To add -
> 
> Well "F" me.
> 
> The draft is on my first day of vacation, hopefully I'll be able to draft via the app or I'll be "phoning a friend" to get my picks in!


HA! You suck already.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2017)

Is there anyway we can change the draft day? That's during the second preseason game. Can we push that to Sep. 2nd when the teams cut their rosters down to 53 and any preseason injuries are known?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> Is there anyway we can change the draft day? That's during the second preseason game. Can we push that to Sep. 2nd when the teams cut their rosters down to 53 and any preseason injuries are known?



Major agree - I've been burned with injuries and cuts in earlier drafts.


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2017)

Thirded.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 6, 2017)

Veto-ded. The commish is out of the country then. #executivepriviledge

I can do the 26th though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I can do the 26th though.



If Saturday the 26th is an option over the 19th..."yes please".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

Jesus @ShadowSpear , are we being punished for requesting a new date?  LOL


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 6, 2017)

"Fuck yo draft, bitch."


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesus @ShadowSpear , are we being punished for requesting a new date?  LOL
> 
> View attachment 19342




Yes this is a stress draft. Before the 530 am draft you must run 5 miles, swim 2, and then listen to nickel- back's last 3 albums. 

I'll change that lol


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Yes this is a stress draft. Before the 530 am draft you must run 5 miles, swim 2, and then listen to nickel- back's last 3 albums.
> 
> I'll change that lol



You are a fucking bastard with no trace of humanity.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

AWP said:


> You are a fucking bastard with no trace of humanity.



I reserve the right to use Psyops.  Specifically by changing my team name to "the band that shall not be mentioned" and my avatar to a scary clown when playing @AWP .


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2017)

I guess I will be on auto-draft...I'll be at the starting line for a reverse triathlon.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 6, 2017)

You run, swim and bike backwards?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 6, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> You run, swim and bike backwards?



Run>Bike>Swim...never tried a run>swim>bike.


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Yes this is a stress draft. Before the 530 am draft you must run 5 miles, swim 2, and then listen to nickel- back's last 3 albums.
> 
> I'll change that lol


I can listen while I do the first two and make ya'll ma bitches! Muahahaha!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 6, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> listen to nickel- back's last 3 albums.



Insert the Hell scene from Event Horizon for a preview of the league after...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 6, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I guess I will be on auto-draft...I'll be at the starting line for a reverse triathlon.



Set your ideal draft picks ahead of time!


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2017)

Dame said:


> I can listen while I do the first two and make ya'll ma bitches! Muahahaha!



The shit talking starts now? Okay....


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 6, 2017)

I will join if no auto draft. I want all the Bengals. We a going all the way this year....


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 6, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Set your ideal draft picks ahead of time!



Don't tell me what to do...

I'll do just fine fucking up my own league...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 6, 2017)

if you're not there for the live draft, doesn't it just auto draft for you?


----------



## CDG (Aug 6, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> if you're not there for the live draft, doesn't it just auto draft for you?



Yes.  Of course, then you're the dude getting random players while others are picking their top choices.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 6, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> if you're not there for the live draft, doesn't it just auto draft for you?



Yes.  But you can pre-set your desired players by position and when it is your turn, the system will select the best player available by stats.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yes.  But you can pre-set your desired players by position and when it is your turn, the system will select the best player available by stats.



I did this last year for another league and it worked surprisingly well.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 7, 2017)

We're still missing one person. Don't make me give your spot to @Polar Bear , who will draft all Bengal players like always.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm drafting Clay Mathews for my defense...correct, just him. The power of his awesome hair will destroy all!


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> I'm drafting Clay Mathews for my defense...correct, just him. The power of his awesome hair will destroy all!



There are better ways to come out of the closet, but that's a decision only you can make.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 7, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> I'm drafting Clay Mathews for my defense...correct, just him. *The power of his awesome hair will destroy all!*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> We're still missing one person. Don't make me give your spot to @Polar Bear , who will draft all Bengal players like always.



Everybody good-to-go now?


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2017)

I just realized, and this isn't a call to change draft times, but 8:30 EST on Sat. is 0430L on Sunday here in The Box. I'll have to run an autodraft because 0430 is when I leave for work.


----------



## Dame (Aug 13, 2017)

AWP said:


> I just realized, and this isn't a call to change draft times, but 8:30 EST on Sat. is 0430L on Sunday here in The Box. I'll have to run an autodraft because 0430 is when I leave for work.


I feel your pain. I leave at the same time (Pacific).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 23, 2017)

Snake draft, yes?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

Shit, draft tonight!?!  

I'm going to a "fight party".

 Likely going to have my club manager (14 year old son) make my draft picks for me.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Shit, draft tonight!?!
> 
> I'm going to a "fight party".
> 
> Likely going to have my club manager (14 year old son) make my draft picks for me.



I've placed my season (as always) in the hands of the gods (I'm an atheist) and the waiver wire.

That's probably why 3rd place is my best finish. See someone in the consolation round! If all goes well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2017)

Dang...when did this change, I was ready for an auto draft during the triathlon this morning.  Now I actually need to do work.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2017)

Damnit, @Ooh-Rah has first pick....and I know he will steal who I want!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Dang...when did this change, I was ready for an auto draft during the triathlon this morning.  Now I actually need to do work.



It's always been a live draft.....


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2017)

@AWP  is getting destroyed in his autodraft...


----------



## Dame (Aug 26, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Shit, draft tonight!?!
> 
> I'm going to a "fight party".
> 
> Likely going to have my club manager (14 year old son) make my draft picks for me.



Oh shit. I hope all that trash talking wasn't to your 14 yr old son.
Not good. Not good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

Dame said:


> Oh shit. I hope all that trash talking wasn't to your 14 yr old son.
> Not good. Not good.



Nope. I was there st the controls.  He was simply my scout and told me what to do. 

To add - Josh wants it known that he had NOTHING to do with pick 16 and quote, "his father is a sarcastic fool who is sacrificing a roster spot to entertain himself."


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah 's son got me Brady in the first round. I think I owe him a case of bee..soda or something.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 26, 2017)

My autodraft fucking killed. I'm going to crush ass this year


----------



## Dame (Aug 26, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> My autodraft fucking killed. I'm going to crush ass this year


Oh, were you the gay porn guy?


----------



## Dame (Aug 26, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nope. I was there st the controls.  He was simply my scout and told me what to do.
> 
> To add - Josh wants it known that he had NOTHING to do with pick 16 and quote, "his father is a sarcastic fool who is sacrificing a roster spot to entertain himself."


I like your kid, dude. I have three boys and yours is tops.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Step 1 - kick ass on the draft.  <achieved>

My Yahoo Fantasy Football Draft Grade & Recap


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2017)

Well crap, I totally forgot aboit this in the evening. I need some help from running backs until week 8.


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

I auto drafted as well. Wasn't horrible. I got a "B" draft grade, so we'll see. Luck and Bortles are my QBs.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

Dame said:


> Oh, were you the gay porn guy?


TWAS I!!!

This year, everyone is trying to beat Off To Gay Porn!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2017)

Cam Newton and Carson Palmer...maybe I'll auto-draft the rest of the draft season.  Jesus.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 27, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> TWAS I!!!
> 
> This year, everyone is trying to beat Off To Gay Porn!!!



I was laughing hard when I joined and saw that. Fantastic


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

@ShadowSpear - not everyone has their ShadowSpear moniker as part of team name.  Do you have a list of "who's who?"


----------



## Dame (Aug 27, 2017)

Rock Hard Charger here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2017)

Marines On Top


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 27, 2017)

[Team Name Here]


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2017)

Off To Gay Porn.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 27, 2017)

Log Jammin


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Okay - based on responses so far, a couple obvious team names, and a guess or two, here is what I believe to be correct.

I posted it in the message board within the Yahoo app as well.

Rock Hard Chargers - @Dame
Scouts in the Desert - @ThunderHorse
LogJammin - @Isiah6:8
Marines on Top - @NavyBuyer
Off to Gay Porn - @amlove21
@ShadowSpear
Hateful Apes - @The Hate Ape
CDG's Men of Mayhem - @CDG
Profit from Violence - @AWP
Packers Rule - @Kaldak
Team Name Here - @TLDR20
Ooh-Rah 69ers - @Ooh-Rah


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2017)

I just saw my team and am 100% confidant I'll make one of you fight for 11th place.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh man, I missed out. I guess you guys won't get your asses kicked by a girl this year!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay - based on responses so far, a couple obvious team names, and a guess or two, here is what I believe to be correct.
> 
> I posted it in the message board within the Yahoo app as well.
> 
> ...



Everyone have their lineups set?


----------



## Dame (Sep 6, 2017)

Tampa/Miami game is cancelled.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2017)

Dame said:


> Tampa/Miami game is cancelled.



Yikes! Thanks for the head's up.  Need to check my roster....I bet I have a few players to move around.


----------



## Dame (Sep 7, 2017)

Peters, you suck.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2017)

Should have waited in trading zeke. Fml


----------



## Dame (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like no one is beating Off To Gay Porn, yet.


----------



## CDG (Sep 8, 2017)

Made some upgrades to the lineup today.  Pulled Flacco off the FA list, in case Luck is out multiple weeks.  And got rid of the NYG defense.  Arizona was the best available, so I took them.


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

I fucking hate you @Ooh-Rah .
Blaire fucking Walsh.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

Dame said:


> I fucking hate you @Ooh-Rah .
> Blaire fucking Walsh.



Nobody wanted him to miss that kick more than me.

And I hate the Packers.


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nobody wanted him to miss that kick more than me.
> 
> And I hate the Packers.


Aaaaargh. Make it stop! He has more points than my QB.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 10, 2017)

You mean wussy Wilson? 

@Ooh-Rah , don't be hating the Pack just because they are awesome!


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

And when did Walsh's ass get owned by Off To Gay Porn? 

Oy, my bench has more points than my active roster.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> You mean wussy Wilson?
> 
> @Ooh-Rah , don't be hating the Pack just because they are awesome!



My god I hate your team, and I especially HATE your pouty sourpuss quarterback. He defines the term resting-bitch-face.

Pete Caroll has to be asking how he's losing to this team when Rodgers has spent most of the game on his ass.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My god I hate your team, and I especially HATE your pouty sourpuss quarterback. He defines the term resting-bitch-face.
> 
> Pete Caroll has to be asking how he's losing to this team when Rodgers has spent most of the game on his ass.



Sourpuss? He was frustrated with himself as I'd expect any professional to be. Apparently that frustration turned into a win. Works for me.

Pete Carroll has the resting bitch face. Has he even ever smiled in his life?


ETA for auto-correct corrections.


Go Pack Go!


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 10, 2017)

@Dame I feel for you. Who would've ever imagined Smith with more points than Wilson? I assumed this would've been a solid shoot-out with Wilson putting up serious points.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Sourpuss? He was frustrated with himself as I'd expect any professional to be.



LOL -

I have a genuine hatred for your quarterback and your team. In fact I hate the Packers so much I'd take a Packers loss over a Vikings win any day. 

When they win, Packer fans are insufferable, when they lose, Packer fans are even worse. 

Without the bullshit ejection (EJECTION!?!) of DaVante Adams for a punch that never happened in an altercation that he did not even start, and a penalty for the sad excuse of an illegal block when Rodgers threw the pick-6, it would have been a different game. 

You know it, I know it, and the American people know it.


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL -
> 
> I have a genuine hatred for your quarterback and your team. In fact I hate the Packers so much I'd take a Packers loss over a Vikings win any day.
> 
> ...


Lousy officiating in that game for sure.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

I think half of my team is now out for the season or near dead, and my backup QB is Andy Dalton with a stunning neg 4.


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

AWP said:


> I think half of my team is now out for the season or near dead, and my backup QB is Andy Dalton with a stunning neg 4.


And you are still beating my ass.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

Dame said:


> And you are still beating my ass.



I'm pretty sure I'm playing @Isiah6:8. I don't think we match up until Week 10.


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2017)

Points my friend. Points.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 10, 2017)

@Dame , don't feel too bad.  With only 14 points on the board, I think @TLDR20 may have forgotten to set his lineup! (Team Name Here)

In other news, I may have ranted at @Kaldak about his inscestious love for the Green Bay Packers, but I have to give him his props in week one of fantasy.  Still need to finish the Cowboys game tonight, and a couple more tomorrow, but with nearly 98 points, he's schooling all our asses as of right now.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 10, 2017)

I think @TLDR20 just got real excited, thinking about beating Off To Gay Porn. 

Unfortunately for him, his week was rather anticlimactic.


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> beating Off To Gay Porn.



I didn't get it when I first saw the name, so now every time I see this I have to laugh. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 10, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I think @TLDR20 just got real excited, thinking about beating Off To Gay Porn.
> 
> Unfortunately for him, his week was rather anticlimactic.



I'm doing great in my pay league. 

Lee on Bell won't have 30 yards every week.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm playing @Isiah6:8. I don't think we match up until Week 10.



Yep, and I am getting my ass handed to me


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm doing great in my pay league.
> 
> Lee on Bell won't have 30 yards every week.


For your sake I hope he doesn't. Glad he did this week tho. 

I need them dubs.


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Yep, and I am getting my ass handed to me



As a Vikings fan I want Cook to have a huge game, but as a FF player...


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> As a Vikings fan I want Cook to have a huge game, but as a FF player...



Being down 52pts I would think you are very safe.  Although, w/ Brees and Cook who knows...

I suffer every year from the: 

2mins post draft: "Not bad, I kinda like this team."
Sunday 8pm:  "My team blows and I am an idiot for drafting any of these guys."


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 12, 2017)

So what are the standings?


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 12, 2017)

Packers Rule is on top of the pile


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> So what are the standings?


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll graciously accept the L this week. My offense is as weak as Minnesota's


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2017)

I was texting @CDG just now and I was asking him what he was doing; he was all like, "Trying to get the votes I need to be a Mod AND trying to beat off to gay porn. Pretty busy ATT".


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I was texting @CDG just now and I was asking him what he was doing; he was all like, "Trying to get the votes I need to be a Mod AND trying to beat off to gay porn. Pretty busy ATT".



Those aren't the same things?


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I was texting @CDG just now and I was asking him what he was doing; he was all like, "Trying to get the votes I need to be a Mod AND trying to beat off to gay porn. Pretty busy ATT".



#FAKENEWS

I specifically avoided falling into your homophobic word trap.  Besides, my boy Crabtree took care of the all the gay porn nonsense.


----------



## Dame (Sep 17, 2017)

CDG said:


> #FAKENEWS
> 
> I specifically avoided falling into your homophobic word trap.  Besides, my boy Crabtree took care of the all the gay porn nonsense.


Yeah, I saw where you were totally _spanking_ Off To Gay Porn. But with only your Cobb left, he still might bite you in the ass after all.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2017)

Dame said:


> Yeah, I saw where you were totally _spanking_ Off To Gay Porn. But with only your Cobb left, he still might bite you in the ass after all.


Yea, with me in the lead, you basically blew your load early, beating off to gay porn. But now? Turns out that might have been premature.


----------



## Dame (Sep 17, 2017)

What the hell with my white boys today? First Greg Olsen and now Jordy Nelson? At least I benched Olsen.
But dang, I've got three players in this game and I'll be lucky to rack up 5 pts between them. Ugh. :wall:


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2017)

@CDG made this a game... until Atlanta went damn beast mode. These Falcons look good.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 18, 2017)

And just like that, there are only 2 undefeated teams left.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 18, 2017)

Packers Rule...nough said.

ETA: My team name.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 23, 2017)

Alright, I don't wanna put you on blast (yes I do)- but that trade you offered me was straight up disrespectful, @NavyBuyer 

You realize there's an "evaluate trade" button, and when I am giving up 70 points and youre getting 65 for a trade, that there is literally no way in hell I am accepting that trade!

Anyone in the league wanna talk about Kareem Hunt? You better start talking top 5 WR or top 3 QB's and that's all she wrote.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't forget about the early game from London tomorrow. If you got players on the Ravens/Jags, set them lineups before beer 5 tonight. 

Except @AWP , I hope your lineup is as shitty as your haircut.

You really don't have a bad haircut I just lash out when fantasy football is involved.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 24, 2017)

The best trade I received I accepted. All the others are garbage. Shame! 😂


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Don't forget about the early game from London tomorrow. If you got players on the Ravens/Jags, set them lineups before beer 5 tonight.
> 
> Except @AWP , I hope your lineup is as shitty as your haircut.
> 
> You really don't have a bad haircut I just lash out when fantasy football is involved.



I think this is the week someone finally beats Off to Gay Porn. If anyone is going to beat Off to Gay Porn it should be me, but I think everyone should beat Off to Gay Porn this season. If I do beat Off to Gay Porn, I have Todd Gurley to thank, because that guy really gave me a chance to beat Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> I think this is the week someone finally beats Off to Gay Porn. If anyone is going to beat Off to Gay Porn it should be me, but I think everyone should beat Off to Gay Porn this season. If I do beat Off to Gay Porn, I have Todd Gurley to thank, because that guy really gave me a chance to beat Off to Gay Porn.
> 
> .


You look really, REALLY excited to beat Off To Gay Porn. Unfortunately, your Gurley hail mary probably isn't going to pan out.


----------



## Dame (Sep 24, 2017)

Now hear this! 
I am officially taking AWP's spot as LAST in this league. Do not try to stop me. You can't do it. In fact, you should all look to see what my lineup is each week and then put the other team's players in. To bench a QB who has been playing like crap and then have him get over 30 points takes a major league curse. This is out of my hands.
That is all.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dame said:


> Now hear this!
> I am officially taking AWP's spot as LAST in this league. Do not try to stop me. You can't do it. In fact, you should all look to see what my lineup is each week and then put the other team's players in. To bench a QB who has been playing like crap and then have him get over 30 points takes a major league curse. This is out of my hands.
> That is all.


Everyone feels that pain. 

Fantasy football, everyone. Quickest way to self loathing and hate.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 24, 2017)

@AWP , catch these hands. Dan Bailey can't save you now. 

Packers Rule, you're out. Nice try but you failed. 

I am firmly in first and there's a reason. Better draft, better hair, I'm in a better place getting better fed.

"I just wanna get beat forever", yeah that's that shit this entire league has said. (Thanks to G Eazy for the bars).


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 25, 2017)

At this point in my fantasy football career, I've become the ugly _practice girl _every man remembers from high school...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 25, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Alright, I don't wanna put you on blast (yes I do)- but that trade you offered me was straight up disrespectful, @NavyBuyer
> 
> You realize there's an "evaluate trade" button, and when I am giving up 70 points and youre getting 65 for a trade, that there is literally no way in hell I am accepting that trade!
> 
> Anyone in the league wanna talk about Kareem Hunt? You better start talking top 5 WR or top 3 QB's and that's all she wrote.



Sent.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm killing in my pay league. My team here is borderline awful


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like the season is already over...fuck me.


----------



## CDG (Sep 25, 2017)

Down by just over 5 points.  I have the AZ defense tonight, and @TLDR20 has an AZ wide receiver.  So I need AZ to have a great defensive game, and that one receiver to have a bad game.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 25, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Alright, I don't wanna put you on blast (yes I do)- but that trade you offered me was straight up disrespectful, @NavyBuyer
> 
> You realize there's an "evaluate trade" button, and when I am giving up 70 points and youre getting 65 for a trade, that there is literally no way in hell I am accepting that trade!
> 
> Anyone in the league wanna talk about Kareem Hunt? You better start talking top 5 WR or top 3 QB's and that's all she wrote.



It was a fair deal. #fakenews!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 25, 2017)

My god, is no one in this competition going to get serious and beat Off to Gay Porn?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 25, 2017)

Just had my first great week. Now if the injuries would just stop, that’d be great.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My god, is no one in this competition going to get serious and beat Off to Gay Porn?


I think we are looking at the distinct possibility that no one even wants to beat Off To Gay Porn.

ETA I swear, every typo I’ve ever typed can be traced to my phone.


----------



## CDG (Sep 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My god, is no one in this competition going to get serious and beat Off to Gay Porn?



Man, I tried, but then there was an injury and it was a whole thing.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2017)

Changed the name of the thread and removed the poll to suit our needs.

Another early game tomorrow from London (Saints/Dolphins).

The main question this week- just how badly does @The Hate Ape wanna beat Off To Gay Porn?! Really badly. I hope it happens for him; it's been his singular focus.

I'll bet he's at his computer, alone, just wondering, "HOW can I beat Off To Gay Porn?!"

How, indeed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> The main question this week- just how badly does @The Hate Ape wanna beat Off To Gay Porn?! Really badly. I hope it happens for him; it's been his singular focus.



I would pay good money to watch @The Hate Ape beat Off to Gay Porn!


----------



## Dame (Sep 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I would pay good money to watch @The Hate Ape beat Off to Gay Porn!


Preach sistah!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2017)

I want to see ALL of you beat Off to Gay Porn, I really do. 

The fact that I have had to wait nearly a month makes me really... sad. 

Maybe this week! (Kidding, I'm gonna continue to smash).


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 1, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I would pay good money to watch @The Hate Ape beat Off to Gay Porn!


Don't worry, like most endeavors - I'm here to dissapoint...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 1, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I would pay good money to watch @The Hate Ape beat Off to Gay Porn!


I'd do it for free, I love a good challenge


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow! @The Hate Ape has been beating Off to Gay Porn literally all morning but he’s not done yet! The kids call that ‘edging’.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 1, 2017)

EVERYONE!!!!! I THINK @The Hate Ape IS GOING TO BEAT OFF TO GAY PORN.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2017)

Someone needs to beat Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## Dame (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 2, 2017)

OH COME ON MAN!

This is too damn close to call...stupid Monday Night Football!

Well if @The Hate Ape cannot get it done....I may get a slight perverse pleasure from watching a Packer fan beat Off to Gay Porn next week.  It should be a pretty natural victory for him....then again, leave it to a Packer fan to want to beat Off to Gay Porn, immediately after a fellow competitor had just beat Off to Gay Porn!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 2, 2017)

Well, I basically need 2 yards from Kareem (not a fucking issue if Alex god damn Smith quits vulturing him at the goal line) and nothing from Hill. 

I know everyone’s invested- believe me, I want to see Apes beat Off To Gay Porn. I deserve to see that, after leaving Cousins and Pryor on my bench.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My god, is no one in this competition going to get serious and beat Off to Gay Porn?


 Milton Berle was notoriously well Hung. It was rumor he had the biggest penis in all of Hollywood. One time, he was challenged to a literal dick measuring contest with one of the Hollywood up-and-coming young guys, and Milton only pulled out enough to beat the guy by an inch. 

When challenged by his friend who knew he had way more heat than what he showed, Milton said, “I only pull out as much as I need to win. The rest is just overkill.”

This week I only needed 4 points.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm 2-1? What the fuck?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2017)

*YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME!*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm 2-1? What the fuck?



LOL - How are you doing in your "money" league?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 3, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm *3*-1? What the fuck?



Moving on up


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME!*
> 
> View attachment 19867


Like I said, I'm here to disappoint.


----------



## CDG (Oct 3, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Like I said, I'm here to disappoint.



Battle of the Losers this upcoming week.  11th vs 10th.  My lineup is legit getting worse every week.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL - How are you doing in your "money" league?



4-0.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2017)

CDG said:


> Battle of the Losers this upcoming week.  11th vs 10th.  My lineup is legit getting worse every week.



I'm in two leagues, this one and one from work. Both teams are full of fail this year. I think most of us have a slew of under performing or erratic players on our teams. I'm tied for last in my other league, only hanging onto 8th place (out of 10) by virtue of points scored. I've added and dropped more guys than a whore on the first of the month. Injuries? Sheeeeiiiiiiit. I'm being clobbered by broken dudes this year. I think my wife is relieved to send me back, at least until football season is over.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 3, 2017)

Byes this week are going to be my downfall. I don't have the roster room to make enough moves to win, nor do I have the waiver priority I need... this might be the week we all get a little satisfaction in watching someone beat Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 4, 2017)

That would be my job this week.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 6, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> That would be my job this week.


Man! That Gronk late sit almost had me worried, then I remembered I am great at fantasy football and got Brate in there just in time to reap those double digits I needed from him. 

Don't get me wrong- I still think you're gonna beat Off to Gay Porn, I really do. If anyone in this league beats Off to Gay Porn, it's packers fans.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh, not looking good after his Brate pick up. Projections have me down by five...damn gay porn.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Ugh, not looking good after his Brate pick up. Projections have me down by five...damn gay porn.


Yea, right? Like, you want to beat Off to Gay Porn, but no one can seem to actually come through. It leads to a lot of frustration.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2017)

Your life's hit a new low when you can't even beat Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen..... iiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITS TIME!

Set your lineups and set yourself up for self loathing and hate. It's Fantasy Football time!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have 90% of my players across all 3 leagues playing in the early games today- I actually like that, so I can know how badly I have to beat myself up early and I have the rest of the day to just watch the late games and drink irresponsibly.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 8, 2017)

I think I have one new injured player everyweek. Time to drop yet another TE.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I think I have one new injured player everyweek. Time to drop yet another TE.


You're going to lose with Jax dropping 2 pick 6's and 23 points on defense. That's terrible.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 8, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> You're going to lose with Jax dropping 2 pick 6's and 23 points on defense. That's terrible.



Yep, I need to get with Belichick and have him create a fantasy team to save my season.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

@Kaldak that Fournette run keeping you in there! You may be the first person in this league to beat Off to Gay Porn! We are all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

I want to beat Off to Gay Porn so badly!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 8, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Yep, I need to get with Belichick and have him create a fantasy team to save my season.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm starting to write the eulogy for my FF team in my work league. Both teams (here and work) have had more injuries than an 1880's coal mine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2017)

How does a Packer fan celebrate embarrassing the Cowboys on national TV?

He beats Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How does a Packer fan celebrate embarrassing the Cowboys on national TV?
> 
> He beats Off to Gay Porn.



The forum is now locked for the rest of the day. This post wins. Shadowspear will return at midnight EST. Good night, America!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 8, 2017)

With OBJ down, there goes any hope I had of making the playoffs.


----------



## Dame (Oct 8, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> With OBJ down, there goes any hope I had of making the playoffs.


I'm throwing a "We suck, yay us" party in January. No playoff team owners allowed.


----------



## Dame (Oct 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How does a Packer fan celebrate embarrassing the Cowboys on national TV?
> 
> He beats Off to Gay Porn.


You owe me wine. And possibly a new keyboard.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

Fucking Will Fuller V...

He's trying his damned to stop me from getting to beat Off to Gay Porn!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Fucking Will Fuller V...
> 
> He's trying his damned to stop me from getting to beat Off to Gay Porn!


I need .8 points COMBINED from Will Fuller (a waiver wire pickup, by the way) or the top fantasy running back in the league. 

My wife, after learning this fact, laughed and said, "You know that's not happening. Not because fantasy- because it's you."


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

You need .83


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> You need .83


I am not being a dick, if I could bet on me not getting .83 points right now, I would. 

Because the Chiefs are not going to have the ball on offense.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

7+ minutes left. I wouldn't take that bet. Especially with Fuller still in the mix. I want to beat Off to Gay Porn, but I'm being realistic.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> 7+ minutes left. I wouldn't take that bet. Especially with Fuller still in the mix. I want to beat Off to Gay Porn, but I'm being realistic.


I have not watched this game at all... where is Hunt? Did he die?


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

It's been a Hill show. He's dominating it.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

And KC about to get it back.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2017)

Donzies unless Off to Gay Porn loses points.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn it. No beating Off to Gay Porn for yet another week. So sad. I was hoping to do so in addition to our Dallas as kicking.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

All right, all right. Listen, I am not going to use this week as an excuse to talk some shit...

YES THE HELL I AM.

I had my whole bench on byes and lost Gronk as a game time decision and STILL made the moves needed to take that W.

Drafting is one thing, being lucky is another, but I am smoking the shit out of this league in sheer skill.

My trading block is wide open. Bring a good trade, and not a single person is off the table on my roster. I want 1 WR1/2, and I can immediately help your team. @Dame @Kaldak I am talking to you.

@AWP I already whooped that ass, keep your 2nd place nonsense to yourself. @Isiah6:8 you're actually the only team I am worried about SIKE I DONT WORRY ABOUT SHIT IN THIS LEAGUE. 

But real talk @TLDR20 I want Keenan.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 9, 2017)

Put Cam Newton on the bench and he has a decent game...but I'll beat Dame...so there's that...our two bottom barrel teams.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Put Cam Newton on the bench and he has a decent game...but I'll beat Dame...so there's that...our two bottom barrel teams.


Yeah but who you want for AJ though?


----------



## Dame (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> All right, all right. Listen, I am not going to use this week as an excuse to talk some shit...
> YES THE HELL I AM.
> I had my whole bench on byes and lost Gronk as a game time decision and STILL made the moves needed to take that W.
> Drafting is one thing, being lucky is another, but I am smoking the shit out of this league in sheer skill.
> ...



You can have any WR you want except Jordy Nelson. Doesn't matter who you want to give me. I'll ruin whoever it is so make it a cop hater. It's time I started using my super power for good. Ima start figuring who I hate the most so I can put them in. Fuck with my little thin blue line and I'll play ya! Hear that NFL?!



ThunderHorse said:


> Put Cam Newton on the bench and he has a decent game...but I'll beat Dame...so there's that...our two bottom barrel teams.


There's only room for one at the bottom of this barrel. ONE. Muahahaha.  MUAHAH *cough*

Ugh. Must be time for bed.


----------



## CDG (Oct 9, 2017)

I can't believe I won this week.  Thank you Melvin Gordon, DeAndre Hopkins, and Adam Vinatieri.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dame said:


> You can have any WR you want except Jordy Nelson. Doesn't matter who you want to give me. I'll ruin whoever it is so make it a cop hater. It's time I started using my super power for good. Ima start figuring who I hate the most so I can put them in. Fuck with my little thin blue line and I'll play ya! Hear that NFL?!
> 
> 
> There's only room for one at the bottom of this barrel. ONE. Muahahaha.  MUAHAH *cough*
> ...


I want Jordy.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> All right, all right. Listen, I am not going to use this week as an excuse to talk some shit...
> 
> YES THE HELL I AM.
> 
> ...



Fuck no


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Fuck no


Kelvin.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Kelvin.


 

lol literally get fucked...


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> lol literally get fucked...



Actually, I'll give you Allen for Kareem Hunt.


----------



## Dame (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I want Jordy.


I'll think about it.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Fuck no


Hurtful. 


TLDR20 said:


> lol literally get fucked...


Did you even us a free trade analyzer or ANYTHING?


TLDR20 said:


> Actually, I'll give you Allen for Kareem Hunt.


No you did not cause you would have seen this. It's almost like you aren't real sure how trades work...

If you want to start seriously talking about Kareem, I am gonna need Allen AND Benjamin, for starters.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Hurtful.
> 
> Did you even us a free trade analyzer or ANYTHING?
> 
> ...



Well back to my second comment then.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Well back to my second comment then.


Fair enough, *#6*. No Kareem for you!

ETA- Sorry, you suck worse than I originally thought...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 10, 2017)

.....anddddd I just got an alert saying Brady is nursing a shoulder injury and status changed to questionable 😩.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 10, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> .....anddddd I just got an alert saying Brady is nursing a shoulder injury and status changed to questionable 😩.


Madden curse strikes again.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh It gets better. I had C. Johnson too (the dude they cut for Peterson lol).


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Oh It gets better. I had C. Johnson too (the dude they cut for Peterson lol).


Well, at least you don't have to play the undefeated #1 team in the league....

OH WAIT YES YOU DO SURPRISE, SUCKA!!!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking to move Watson or Brees for a WR.  Cooks/Hogan and the MIN backfield are also on the block


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Looking to move Watson or Brees for a WR.  Cooks/Hogan and the MIN backfield are also on the block


As in, Deshaun Watson?

Let's make some sausage.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 11, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> As in, Deshaun Watson?
> 
> Let's make some sausage.



Offer sent


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 11, 2017)

I’m going to think outside the box if I want to beat off to gay porn. Peterson, get ready to run with the wind!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I’m going to think outside the box if I want to beat off to gay porn. Peterson, get ready to run with the wind!


Oh man, that's a great idea! Start getting cute with your lineup, I am SURE AP is is gonna have an amazing game and really find himself in Arizona. 

And Brady's shoulder is fine... no need to worry there. Load him right up.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2017)

The next few weeks are chock full of Byes. Week 8, @ShadowSpear notches a guaranteed win.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2017)

AWP said:


> The next few weeks are chock full of Byes. Week 8, @ShadowSpear notches a guaranteed win.


Holy crap, yeah you right.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 12, 2017)

I’ve got a lot of Q’s and the resurgence of AP 😂 I’m probably not going to be the first to beat you know who 🤔


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 12, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I’ve got a lot of Q’s and the resurgence of AP 😂 I’m probably not going to be the first to beat you know who 🤔


What, you didn’t want to say you were gonna beat Off To Gay Porn this week? 

6-0 puts me in that rarified air of ‘he who shall not be named’ status.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 12, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> What, you didn’t want to say you were gonna beat Off To Gay Porn this week?
> 
> 6-0 puts me in that rarified air of ‘he who shall not be named’ status.



Or you could become the 2003 Vikings


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 12, 2017)

Well AP isn’t going to see any third down snaps now so there goes that plan.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 12, 2017)

Zeke Elliot could still be suspended based upon the ruling that just came down.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2017)

More like, it's in effect, BYE!!!
Court restores Cowboys RB Elliott's 6-game ban

However, 10 days is probably enough time to get an injunction with the right judge.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2017)

And THAT, my friends, is why you always bet against Cleveland. It's basic fantasy football for dummies.

Step 1- Find the Cleveland matchup.
Step 2- Load up on that matchup.
Step 3- Look like a genius. 

Also, @ShadowSpear , the Jets are making Brady look somewhat human. That's a weird sentence to type.


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2017)

Aaron Rodgers out = great for us Vikings fans
Aaron Rodgers out = garbage for my FF team

I hate my life.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 15, 2017)

All Day has an efficient game and Carson throws perfect...wtf


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 15, 2017)

Wow and just like that,  the packers season is over. Glad the bears pulled out a win regardless of how ugly it was.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 15, 2017)

Aaron Rodgers on a positive note has more time for Statefarm Commercials.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 15, 2017)

Damn I knew I should have started AP 😂. Looks like I won’t be the first to beat OTGP. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 15, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> And THAT, my friends, is why you always bet against Cleveland. It's basic fantasy football for dummies.
> 
> Step 1- Find the Cleveland matchup.
> Step 2- Load up on that matchup.
> ...



I blame the injured shoulder he’s got going on from his last two beat downs!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 15, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Looks like I won’t be the first to beat OTGP



That challenge is mine this  week....and a first look at our matchup shows me a solid underdog.  At this point it would be oddly satisfying to see the team go undefeated and finish the season knowing that not one man in this league was capable of beating Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2017)

In my work league the guy I played this week started Rodgers.

I still lost.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> In my work league the guy I played this week started Rodgers.
> 
> I still lost.


Well the common denominators in this story are you, Rodgers, and you losing. 

Just the facts.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

Shout out to @Kaldak for posting the high score this week (by 3 points).

Since I am planning on going undefeated now and stomping my way to the championship, I suppose the league is going to have to settle for this little victories. 

So, @Kaldak , you *sort of* beat Off To Gay Porn this week. It was a little experimentation phase for you. Did you like it fella? Wanna try to beat Off To Gay Porn for real?

@Ooh-Rah , your lineup is garbage, I don't have a defense playing and I have scrubs on the roster and you're getting 20. I think it's safe to say you're not gonna beat Off to Gay Porn this week.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2017)

@amlove21, if you keep up this smack talk (glorious may it be) I'll be forced to call your enlisted career manager and have you reassigned as a First Sergeant to the Force Support Squadron at Minot.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

AWP said:


> @amlove21, if you keep up this smack talk (glorious may it be) I'll be forced to call your enlisted career manager and have you reassigned as a First Sergeant to the Force Support Squadron at Minot.


Your threat is to take me out of AETC...


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> week 10



Your 4 QBs can't all play, but my 4 RBs can


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Your 4 QBs can't all play, but my 4 RBs can


Calm down, #2. I’ll be with you shortly.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 17, 2017)

@amlove21 When we meet in the playoffs I'll massively beat Off to Gay Porn. Total destruction.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> @amlove21 When we meet in the playoffs I'll massively beat Off to Gay Porn. Total destruction.


I can't believe I am saying this- but I don't believe it. 

I will just have to see someone do it with my own eyes; I need to actually see someone beat Off To Gay Porn.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2017)

This is possibly my favorite thread on the whole forum and 99% here are missing it.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

I wouldn't say they're missing it, @Ooh-Rah


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> @Ooh-Rah , your lineup is garbage, I don't have a defense playing and I have scrubs on the roster and you're getting 20. I think it's safe to say you're not gonna beat Off to Gay Porn this week.



Not so fast muchacho, 

All signs pointing that someone will be beating Off to Gay Porn this weekend, and that someone is me!
(what the fuck did I just say and why am I proud of it?)


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not so fast muchacho,
> 
> All signs pointing that someone will be beating Off to Gay Porn this weekend, and that someone is me!
> (what the fuck did I just say and why am I proud of it?)
> ...


I like your moxy.

Fun story, I just sent you a trade hoping you can actually catch me on a weird bye week. I'll upgrade your tight end immediately with a guy off the bench I don't need. Cause I like you.

ETA- by the way, nerd, you're favored to win by Yahoo and two of my roster spots are empty.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I'll upgrade your tight end immediately



Considering your team name....your offer makes me nervous!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Considering your team name....your offer makes me nervous!


Something something something wide receiver.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not so fast muchacho,


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2017)

Man I want you so bad!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 18, 2017)

🤔


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man I want you so bad!


Listen, this thread has beed treading on openly homosexual since the very beginning. With all the talk of beating Off To Gay Porn, tight ends, repressed male emotions and whatnot...

But I gotta be honest here, you've managed to take it to a place I didn't think we could go. Bravo, sir. That was a @Frank S. level post right there. 



ShadowSpear said:


> 🤔


Yes, boss. Question face indeed.


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man I want you so bad!





amlove21 said:


> Listen, this thread has beed treading on openly homosexual since the very beginning. With all the talk of beating Off To Gay Porn, tight ends, repressed male emotions and whatnot...
> But I gotta be honest here, you've managed to take it to a place I didn't think we could go. Bravo, sir. That was a @Frank S. level post right there.
> Yes, boss. Question face indeed.


And this is why I don't even care if I win one game this year. This year's league has put a smile on my face when I didn't think I could get out of bed. The only thing better would be if_ I_ was the one to beat off to gay porn. But, like I said in the beginning, it ain't gay if it's two chicks, right gentlemen?
You are seriously all invited to my house for a BBQ. @amlove21 has been there already while HH6 was still alive. Still the same address. Just let me know when.


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks to Aaron Romo I've had to find a QB to augment Jay f-ing Cutler...so I went with Buffalo's QB. I'd no shit be better off if I could start 3 or 4 defenses each week.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 18, 2017)

AWP said:


> Thanks to Aaron Romo I've had to find a QB to augment Jay f-ing Cutler...so I went with Buffalo's QB. I'd no shit be better off if I could start 3 or 4 defenses each week.


“Augmenting Jay Cutler” is simultaneously terribly sad and also hilarious. It sounds like a euphemism for murder/suicide.

"Finding a QB to augment Jay Cutler" is like trying to get a job at Blockbuster in case your soft core porn career doesn't work out.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 18, 2017)

Dame said:


> The only thing better would be if_ I_ was the one to beat off to gay porn. But, like I said in the beginning, it ain't gay if it's two chicks, right gentlemen?



Are there any worthwhile sports commentators, or is it just.... Voice overs, now?


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> "Finding a QB to augment Jay Cutler" is like trying to get a job at Blockbuster in case your soft core porn career doesn't work out.



Why do you think I became a contractor?

Your trade offer is intriguing. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2017)

AWP said:


> Thanks to Aaron Romo I've had to find a QB to augment Jay f-ing Cutler...so I went with Buffalo's QB. I'd no shit be better off if I could start 3 or 4 defenses each week.


I might have an extra QB lying around.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> Why do you think I became a contractor?
> 
> Your trade offer is intriguing. I'll get back to you.



Please don't make it any harder to beat off to gay porn than it already is.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you, Beast Mode. Fuck....


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> Thank you, Beast Mode. Fuck....


Dude. He wasn't even on the field! You really do have a cursed team.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2017)

I think he initially ran out there to stop the others from fighting, but you can't push a ref...EVER.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2017)

Also, I love (most of) the color rush uniforms.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Dude. He wasn't even on the field! You really do have a cursed team.



My season:


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> My season:


Nah, people lived in that disaster. 

You're more like Jamestown- everyone knowingly fucking died for no reason. So much hope in the beginning. So much disparity for no reason in the end.


----------



## Dame (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> My season:


Yeah well my team is the band still playing up there on deck.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dame said:


> Yeah well my team is the band still playing up there on deck.


False. 

The musicians on the deck were talented.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Nah, people lived in that disaster.



Off you can fuck. Eat a dick you must.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> Off you can fuck. Eat a dick you must.


I see what you did there. Play on my team name AND a Star Trek reference. 


Doesn't matter; for the record, my KICKER pickup is over performing. It's not the draft, it's not luck, it's just dominance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> Off you can fuck. Eat a dick you must.


 
I create this because you made me laugh out loud....and I love Yoda Meme's


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2017)

You morons, I quoted Corky from Life Goes On.  You prove you don't need to be smart to win at FF. No wonder @Dame and I are doing so poorly, smart people clearly don't even fantasy football, bros.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> I quoted Corky from Life Goes On



Fixed!


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2017)

We're going straight to hell.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> We're going straight to hell.


Glad I will have my friends there. @Ooh-Rah you owe beers, you devil-dog loving fuck. 



I love this place.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2017)

AWP said:


> You morons, I quoted Corky from Life Goes On.  You prove you don't need to be smart to win at FF. No wonder @Dame and I are doing so poorly, smart people clearly don't even fantasy football, bros.



I can't think of her name right now and I am not going to Google it on my current computer, but there is an adult film actress turned fantasy football "expert." Your point proven.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 20, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I can't think of her name right now and I am not going to Google it on my current computer, but there is an adult film actress turned fantasy football "expert." Your point proven.


Mia Khalifa


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 20, 2017)

She is a huge Redskins fan if I recall correctly.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2017)

Raptor said:


> Mia Khalifa



I was thinking of Lisa Ann. I only "looked" for science.


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2017)

Raptor said:


> Mia Khalifa



Her work was horrible. According to a friend.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I was thinking of Lisa Ann. I only "looked" for science.


Yea she has a show called ‘Every Man’s Fantasy’ on Sirius. It’s actually good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2017)

All this talk of female sex queens is distracting me from my objective of beating Off to gay Porn this weekend.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> All this talk of female sex queens is distracting me from my objective of beating Off to gay Porn this weekend.


You have a better chance bedding Lisa Ann on camera than you do *beating Off To Gay Porn alone, in the dark this Sunday. Normally that would be a good thing.

Edit cause the joke made no sense.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 21, 2017)

AWP said:


> Her work was horrible. According to a friend.



Which "work" are we referencing?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Which "work" are we referencing?


Well, if it's the sports column, you can click here. 

I made sure to do some scientific research on the rest of the stuff earlier today. Well I tried. I got distracted thinking about who was beating Off To Gay Porn, and before you knew it I wasn't really paying attention to Mia anymore. She's not even the best Mia adult actress.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

Take a seat and watch yet another SS member frustrated because they can't beat Off To Gay Porn! 

There will be twists, turns, and in the end angry tears.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2017)

FFS, could someone please beat Off to Gay Porn?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dame (Oct 22, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah is just working himself up. He'll get there. These things take time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 20070


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have to say it- I think @Ooh-Rah beats Off To Gay Porn.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 22, 2017)

Kirk can sling the ball. I think 15 points is an underestimate. It'll be closer than what Yahoo is saying.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2017)

OH MY GOD I'M SO CLOSE!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Kirk can sling the ball. I think 15 points is an underestimate. It'll be closer than what Yahoo is saying.


I cant even begin to predict this year. Washington going off with Kirk hitting Pryor for 2 TD's of more than 100 combined and NE getting lit up (with the exception of Gronk getting nasty with 150/2) and Taylor Gabriel leading the charge for Matty Ice?? Totally could happen. Know what else could happen?

NE dominates by way of their 43 receivers no one has ever heard of, Gronk goes out early with a weird injury, Washington gets up early after Blount's 2 TD's and feeds C Thompson the ball for an ugly ass win in that division. 

I would bet on those two scenarios with equal money.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

So, I have played in a league (all the dudes are from Ohio) for the last 13 years. No kidding, there weren't a ton of computer based systems the first year we played. That long with the same 10 guys. 

I am in first in that league, which is ridiculous, because it's a dynasty keeper league (max of ten keepers) and my team was so terrible last year I opted to keep no one. 

This week, I beat the #2 team, my best friend in the league- but more importantly, usually once in a season there is a "picture bet", where the loser must let the winner choose their avatar and they must use that avatar until the loser beats the winner again. 

I implore you, SS community- help me come up with the most offensive avatar for a fantasy football team. 

My friend's name is Chaz, is a Browns fan, lives in NE Ohio, has a full beard, is a full on hippie most of the time. Any more information needed let me know. 

Paging @Frank S. to the white courtesy phone. I need you on this one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2017)

Was on track to come out of the Cellar and thump log jammin...and then a bunch of eggs got laid...fuck me.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 22, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> So, I have played in a league (all the dudes are from Ohio) for the last 13 years. No kidding, there weren't a ton of computer based systems the first year we played. That long with the same 10 guys.
> 
> I am in first in that league, which is ridiculous, because it's a dynasty keeper league (max of ten keepers) and my team was so terrible last year I opted to keep no one.
> 
> ...



If Espn you can make a gif your pic. Tubgirl as a browns fan would be heinous. Always the blue waffle to consider.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 23, 2017)

@amlove21, Don't want to get to heinous that these "friends" need counseling.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2017)

Dedicated to @amlove21


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 23, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Was on track to come out of the Cellar and thump log jammin...and then a bunch of eggs got laid...fuck me.



Remember, in SSFFL Karl Hungus log jams you

I really thought you were going to drop 130 on me after Cooper went off


----------



## CDG (Oct 23, 2017)

Goddammit.  I hate my team.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> My friend's name is Chaz, is a Browns fan, lives in NE Ohio, has a full beard, is a full on hippie most of the time. Any more information needed let me know.
> 
> Paging @Frank S. to the white courtesy phone. I need you on this one.



When I think of beards and hippie-types, some folks think "Bearded Villains", my first thought is merkins.
I'm kinda fickle when it comes to painters and illustrators. Some of Gregory Jacobsen's stuff comes across as a bit rushed and emotional, reminds me of R. Crumb at times. But some creations are more thought out, *like this.*

Horror should feel intimate, have hair on it and probably a discharge of some kind. Maybe like Goya's Saturn motorboating an avulsion, or like the scalpel turning Chastity into Chaz in slow motion with *Skinny Puppy* playing in the background. Let's have a *whiff*.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 23, 2017)

Everyone!! Stop what you’re doing right now- it might only happen one time this season, so video or snapface or fachechat this if you can. 

@Ooh-Rah is gonna beat Off To Gay Porn!!!!


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like Pryor is poised for a 40pt game...given historical precedence......

ETA: Against "off to Gay Porn" that is


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 23, 2017)

Also, @Ooh-Rah , I'm proud of you...always knew a Marine would be the first to beat Off to Gay Porn. Actually, I think we all knew it


----------



## AWP (Oct 23, 2017)

One player left and the guy has averaged enough points over the last 3 wseeks I can win.

Of course, he's terrible tonight.

And all of the proposed trades: You think I'm going to give up Gurley? He is the team right now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2017)

*I cannot holdback any longer!*


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 23, 2017)

AWP said:


> One player left and the guy has averaged enough points over the last 3 wseeks I can win.
> 
> Of course, he's terrible tonight.
> 
> And all of the proposed trades: You think I'm going to give up Gurley? He is the team right now.


One catch. A checkdown for 15 yards. That's all you need from Nelson, and I am with you- you aren't gonna get it.


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2017)

OMG Frank. I just screamed out loud right here in the house. I hope the neighbors don't call the cops.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *I cannot holdback any longer!*


Great game this week! You got what you needed and got the W, no doubt about it.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 23, 2017)

@AWP NELSON!!!! TOUCHDOWN! FREE SHOOK UP THE WORLD!


----------



## AWP (Oct 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> @AWP NELSON!!!! TOUCHDOWN! FREE SHOOK UP THE WORLD!



Considering half of my team is dead or on IR, it is a bright spot.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> Off you can fuck. Eat a dick you must.



Judge’s ruling. @amlove21’s Office Space reference  trumps your Yoda. 



amlove21 said:


> I wouldn't say they're missing it, @Ooh-Rah


----------



## Dame (Oct 26, 2017)

It won't last long, but at this moment, I am beating Off to Gay Porn!  



(And loving it! )


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dame said:


> It won't last long, but at this moment, I am beating Off to Gay Porn!
> 
> 
> 
> (And loving it! )


Yeah, it's going to be a quickie for sure. You don't have the stamina to beat Off To Gay Porn for long.


----------



## Dame (Oct 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah, it's going to be a quickie for sure. You don't have the stamina to beat Off To Gay Porn for long.



But it still feels so good. Going to work tomorrow with a shit eating grin on my face.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 26, 2017)

Dame said:


> But it still feels so good. Going to work tomorrow with a shit eating grin on my face.


LOL.

I just picture you telling all you coworkers why you're in such a chipper mood...


----------



## Dame (Oct 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I just picture you telling all you coworkers why you're in such a chipper mood...


Don't think I won't.

Except your score keeps going up and down while mine just lays there. I don't think I'm doing this right.

ETA: I'm tired. Just tell me when it's over for tonight. I need sleep.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

I hate Phillip Rivers. I have him in some other leagues, and he's just the worst. The only thing I hang my hope on is his inevitable stat padding garbage time shenanigans, but some weeks that doesn't happen.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

lol- @Isiah6:8 and @TLDR20 's game is already at 100%... just how. Games are in the 3rd quarter. You're telling me if Rivers throws for 3 TD's to Allen and Lev Bell plays like Lev Bell there's NO WAY {Team Name Here} can win? C'mon, man.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't want to alert anyone... but there is a good chance @Dame is gonna beat Off To Gay Porn!!! Early games worked out well.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 29, 2017)

Talk about a really bad trade. First Baltimore is suddenly a turn over machine again, Carson Wentz is terrific, and Zeke is never going to get suspended. Cope that with poor performance from Michael Thomas, only two TD's all year, and it's amazing I'm still above .500


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I don't want to alert anyone... but there is a good chance @Dame is gonna beat Off To Gay Porn!!! Early games worked out well.


Naw. Even though I'm still winning, you have too many players left. The Houston/Seattle game is killing me.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

Dame said:


> Naw. Even though I'm still winning, you have too many players left. The Houston/Seattle game is killing me.


I am telling you; I don't like the way this Redskins game is going, Cousins isn't going to put up double digits and Doctson dropped his only target.

If I had to bet money, I would bet that you Beat Off To Gay Porn.

ETA- Also the missed start on Watson sealed it.


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2017)

That would be a really nice surprise. I don't remember the last time...


I won a fantasy football game.


----------



## Dame (Oct 29, 2017)

Holy shit! Russell Wilson just went all in for beating Off to Gay Porn. Dude blew his load FTW. I love it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 29, 2017)

Dame said:


> Holy shit! Russell Wilson just went all in for beating Off to Gay Porn. Dude blew his load FTW. I love it.


He brought me out of a hole in my other league.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 30, 2017)

Fuck you, Martavious Bryant. Because of your dumb ass, Ju-Ju Smith just went off for almost 30 points.


----------



## Dame (Oct 31, 2017)

Not gonna lie. That felt good. Really good.


----------



## AWP (Oct 31, 2017)

HTF is my dumpster fire of a team in 2nd place after this week?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 31, 2017)

AWP said:


> HTF is my dumpster fire of a team in 2nd place after this week?



I tried to get to the game to take our your RB, but just missed him.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2017)

Made some moves...but this season is probably done unless Amari and Russell play hero ball the rest of the year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2017)

FYI -

If you have Leonard Fournette, he is "out" today.

Jaguars' Leonard Fournette: Surprise inactive for Week 9


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 5, 2017)

I spy @ThunderHorse beating Off to Gay Porn!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 5, 2017)

Didn't even need Hero Ball


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking for a great night from Jimmy Graham tonight!

To add - @ShadowSpear , well played on picking up A. Peterson!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Looking for a great night from Jimmy Graham tonight!
> 
> To add - @ShadowSpear , well played on picking up A. Peterson!
> 
> View attachment 20240



You fuckers weren’t saying that over the last three weeks 😂😡😔


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 10, 2017)

I swear, I get busy with work, hit the road, and now everyone in the league is beating Off To Gay Porn.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 10, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I swear, I get busy with work, hit the road, and now everyone in the league is beating Off To Gay Porn.



I am bringing Louis C.K. in this week to coach, seems to be the Vince Lombardi of this type of work...


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I am bringing Louis C.K. in this week to coach, seems to be the Vince Lombardi of this type of work...



If they have a Player Unknown's Battlegrounds server in hell, I know I'll have a team.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 12, 2017)

Damn, Hero Ball...Scouts are 5-5 and vying for a spot in the playoffs.


----------



## AWP (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like after this week a number of people will have beaten Off to Gay Porn.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 14, 2017)

My team was a hot, steamy turd this week.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 15, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> My team was a hot, steamy turd this week.


I’ve had this sneaking feeling about my roster since about week 4. I hate this collection of players more than the other 3 leagues I play in, by leaps and bounds. 

When the worst trade in history happened between @Isiah6:8 and myself (both players at the crux of the deal immediately got injured and screwed us equally), I knew exactly what was going on. 

I was lucky to stack the wins I did, but my roster is not a fantasy champion roster. Might not even be a playoff roster.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 15, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I’ve had this sneaking feeling about my roster since about week 4. I hate this collection of players more than the other 3 leagues I play in, by leaps and bounds.
> 
> When the worst trade in history happened between @Isiah6:8 and myself (both players at the crux of the deal immediately got injured and screwed us equally), I knew exactly what was going on.
> 
> I was lucky to stack the wins I did, but my roster is not a fantasy champion roster. Might not even be a playoff roster.



It really was atrocious in the end. Had both players held up you would have fleeced me though. But none of that matters now and I am still disgusted with my team. But maybe that is what happens in a 12 team league, everyone has bad players on the roster.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 15, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> It really was atrocious in the end. Had both players held up you would have fleeced me though. But none of that matters now and I am still disgusted with my team. But maybe that is what happens in a 12 team league, everyone has bad players on the roster.


Pretty much.


----------



## AWP (Nov 15, 2017)

If only someone had warned us about a 12 player league....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2017)

So why is this an only 4 teams advance to the playoffs league? No consolation bracket?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2017)

For all the shit talking about my team during the mod election, guess whose team has now scored the most points in the league? I just set myself up for failure this week by saying that, but at least then I wouldn't be beating off to gay porn.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2017)

@NavyBuyer -

Very VERY well played on the strategic team name change!
I will absolutely be be pulling for you to "beat" your adversary today.


@amlove21


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2017)

😎


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @NavyBuyer -
> 
> Very VERY well played on the strategic team name change!
> I will absolutely be be pulling for you to "beat" your adversary today.
> ...


Don’t encourage his basic ass. 🙄


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Don’t encourage his basic ass. 🙄


This is going to be close. Jordan Howard getting hurt isn't helping my cause.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2017)

The sound you hear, is my fantasy team crashing to shit. 

Chris Thompson carted off in New Orleans
Fractured fibula.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The sound you hear, is my fantasy team crashing to shit.
> 
> Chris Thompson carted off in New Orleans
> Fractured fibula.


JEEBUS ALLAH BUDDHA the injuries this year. I honestly can't remember another year like this one.



NavyBuyer said:


> This is going to be close. Jordan Howard getting hurt isn't helping my cause.


Surprisingly close, as a matter of fact.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> This is going to be close. Jordan Howard getting hurt isn't helping my cause.


And there it is! All Beret Wearers beat Off To Gay Porn!!

Man, you know I always thought it was true, but now I know. 

Finally, all you regular hat wearing individuals can take solace!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Just a general bitch about another league I play in-

The instructors here all play (12 team full PPR) in a league together. The only real wrinkle here is that it's a "rookie flex" league- meaning, a rookie has to be in your lineup in the flex position. 

So, McCaffery has been my rookie all year, and to middling/good results. In standard leagues he sucks, but in PPR? Actually pretty good. Double digits every week and the last two has scored and put up good games. 

Carolina was on a bye, I didn't have the time/roster space/fucks to change my lineup so I thought, "No big deal, I will probably just get a warning or whatever from the commish."

Not true. Penalty for no rookie in your lineup? Highest point total of your 2 flex positions goes to zero if you don't start a rookie. I had Brandon Cooks and Jarvis Landry in my flex positions. 25 and 17 points, respectively. 

I am up by 21 right now, with a kicker left. He has Tevin Coleman going into tomorrow. Easy win right?

Nope. That's not including the -25 hit I am going to have to take. 

I went 0-3 this week in fantasy. Lost my 5th in a row in our league, lost another by less than a point (my ohio $200 paid league), and another to a technicality and bad roster management. 

I hate fantasy.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I hate fantasy.



I say this every year and every year I come back for another hit or two.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 20, 2017)

AWP said:


> I say this every year and every year I come back for another hit or two.



Not to assume anything, but they do make riding crops, chaps, and stirrups for people with your particular interest.


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Not to assume anything, but they do make riding crops, chaps, and stirrups for people with your particular interest.



Once you advance to pegging, that other stuff is kind of lame IMO.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 20, 2017)

AWP said:


> Once you advance to pegging, that other stuff is kind of lame IMO.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 20, 2017)

For the record, I’m one of the remaining few who has not beaten off to gay porn.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> For the record, I’m one of the remaining few who has not beaten off to gay porn.



Thou doth protest too much!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> For the record, I’m one of the remaining few who has not beaten off to gay porn.



Are you not a beret wearer?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2017)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## AWP (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Dame (Nov 22, 2017)

Not only have I beaten Off to Gay Porn, but from down here I can see up all your skirts!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 23, 2017)

To quote my main man Chip Chipperson- "Nick Novak GO ON NAH miss that field goal!"

No more beating Off To Gay Porn!!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 23, 2017)

Annnnnnnd this is why I hate Phil Rivers. I have him benched in another league (Alex Smith starting) and he's gonna drop 40. I am playing him in our league, and of COURSE he hits Henry AND Allen for scores. 

Looks like @TLDR20 beats Off To Gay Porn, too. Although in all fairness some of us have suspected that for weeks.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm glad that CDG doesn't field a full team.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 26, 2017)

Dayummm @Ooh-Rah , your RB scored 30 points 😔


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Dayummm @Ooh-Rah , your RB scored 30 points 😔



re: Alvin Kamara
Picked him up from Free Agency in week 5.  Averaging 20 points a game.


----------



## CDG (Nov 27, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'm glad that CDG doesn't field a full team.



This year can fuck off.  There were a couple weeks where I couldn't field a team due to injuries, no one worth a shit was available for claims off waivers, and so I just had to let it go.  Thank god this abortion of a year is almost over.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks like a new #1 will emerge this week


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Looks like a new #1 will emerge this week



He should retain 1st by virtue of points scored.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> He should retain 1st by virtue of points scored.



Well then I guess I will just enjoy my time at the top for another week even though I got pantsed by you.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Well then I guess I will just enjoy my time at the top for another week even though I got pantsed by you.



Ha! For some reason I didn't associate the two. My apologies.

You have #1 by 30 points, but I have a rough matchup this week.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 1, 2017)

Strong start for AWP on the back of Alfred Morris. I was hopeful at halftime when he only had 3 points.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Strong start for AWP on the back of Alfred Morris. I was hopeful at halftime when he only had 3 points.



Portions of my team are worse than a dumpster behind a Planned Parenthood office, so I took a chance. I would be happy with him meeting the projected mark, but this means one or more players will implode this week.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

Am I looking at the playoff bracket wrong, or do we only have a 4 team playoff? Cause c'mon man!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 3, 2017)

Jordan Howard for two weeks in a row has killed me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> re: Alvin Kamara
> Picked him up from Free Agency in week 5.  Averaging 20 points a game.



Absolutely amazed at the number of points Kamara has scored for me -


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 3, 2017)

Derek Carr blows. All season he's let me down.


----------



## Dame (Dec 3, 2017)

Worst
season
evar.

And I don't even care. Cuz I got to beat Off to Gay Porn!  W00t!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 4, 2017)

I do believe after my loss this week I will be needing some help from ShadowSpear and Ooh-Rah next week.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2017)

Marines On Top would be 11-0 if they played the same schedule as Profit From Violence.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Marines On Top would be 11-0 if they played the same schedule as Profit From Violence.



I'm first in the league but 7th in Points For. My streak won't last.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry @ShadowSpear - 

Playoff's baby!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sorry @ShadowSpear -
> 
> Playoff's baby!
> 
> View attachment 20473



Yeahhhhh we made it! 😌


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Yeahhhhh we made it! 😌


You're welcome.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 7, 2017)

Kamara just left with a possible concussion.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 7, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Kamara just left with a possible concussion.



SON-OF-A-BITCH!

That’s my highest scoring player. Get back in the damn game sugar-britches!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> SON-OF-A-BITCH!
> 
> That’s my highest scoring player. Get back in the damn game sugar-britches!


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2017)

Unless something crazy happens, this is the week I BEAT OFF TO GAY PORN!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 12, 2017)

Playoff's baby!

Congrats to @AWP and @ShadowSpear for the first-round-bye....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 12, 2017)

Even though I'm 7th place and out of the playoffs, I'm pleased to have picked up Josh Gordon, Carson Wentz and Alex Collins out of the free agency pool.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 12, 2017)

The worst part of FF is wanting your team to win, but also wanting the opposing running back to get you points...


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 12, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Even though I'm 7th place and out of the playoffs, I'm pleased to have picked up Josh Gordon, Carson Wentz and Alex Collins out of the free agency pool.



You got Wentz in a bonehead trade.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 13, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> You got Wentz in a bonehead trade.



Did I? This makes me even happier.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 13, 2017)

Aye,got you Wentz, Baltimore, and Elliot


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 17, 2017)

Had a great pickup this week.... and he's on the bench.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow...I thought we didn't have a consolation bracket...fuck me


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 19, 2017)

Alright- I know this isnt standard, but I would like you to help me out. Yes all of you.

I am in a 10 team dynasty keeper league (11 years deep) and I need a reciever. I want to upgrade fro Tyreek Hill and Desean Jackson.

I know, you might think, "not a terrible pair", however, literally ALL the smart choices have been taken, and stashed. I need a DEEP DEEP sleeper that came on in the last 2 weeks or so that I can pick up early this week.

It's a standard league and I need a realistic 6-10 points.

I implore you; who you got?

ETA- The very first name on a list of recievers filtered by "fantasy points this season" is...kenny britt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2017)

Upgrade from Tyreek Hill? He's the #4 WR this year.. Britt is #91.. hard to find a sleeper without knowing who's available.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Upgrade from Tyreek Hill? He's the #4 WR this year.. Britt is #91.. hard to find a sleeper without knowing who's available.


Fair enough- I meant to say, "I want to upgrade as a whole from this pair of recievers, so even though Tyreek is the #4 guy, I need a better receiver/match up pair than the two I listed that can get me a win this week". 


And in the league I am talking about? Britt is the first "best" receiver I have available. Everyone below him isnt taken.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2017)

@amlove21


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 20, 2017)

This week’s playoff games look good. My sleeper is TE Greg Olsen, though he woke up last week so I guess he’s not a sleeper anymore 🤔


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm hoping (needing) Todd Gurley to score under his projected points, and not put up 42 points like he did last week.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 24, 2017)

Good job not showing up this weekend, Thielen 🙄


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 24, 2017)

MF Todd Gurley. I knew he was going to be trouble.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 24, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Alright- I know this isnt standard, but I would like you to help me out. Yes all of you.
> 
> I am in a 10 team dynasty keeper league (11 years deep) and I need a reciever. I want to upgrade fro Tyreek Hill and Desean Jackson.
> 
> ...



Tyrell Williams.

Also he is a rookie, but if it is a dynasty league, Mike Williams on the Chargers. He had a bad season but I think he is too talented to be bad for long.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 24, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Tyrell Williams.
> 
> Also he is a rookie, but if it is a dynasty league, Mike Williams on the Chargers. He had a bad season but I think he is too talented to be bad for long.


I actually picked up Tyrell and started him. 

Can you do me a favor and tell Phillip f#*$(ng Rivers to PLEASE throw 2 or three more TD's, one of which to the aforementioned Williams? I played Rivers over Stafford cause it's the Jets.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 24, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I actually picked up Tyrell and started him.
> 
> Can you do me a favor and tell Phillip f#*$(ng Rivers to PLEASE throw 2 or three more TD's, one of which to the aforementioned Williams? I played Rivers over Stafford cause it's the Jets.



Jets have a good defense though.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 24, 2017)

Kudos to you, FF.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Kudos to you, FF.



Thank you. Now I have to hope teams don't sit guys like Gurley. He and Lewis scored over half of my points today.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 26, 2017)

This is what heartbreak looks like. I’m the sawed off’s. I started my absolute best roster other than Rivers over Smith, and of course, I would have won and would have went to the championship to win a grand.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> This is what heartbreak looks like. I’m the sawed off’s. I started my absolute best roster other than Rivers over Smith, and of course, I would have won and would have went to the championship to win a grand.
> 
> View attachment 20698


I think Boon and I came close to this if you subtract 50pts, have two lineups fight to do less, and have no monetary reward to the victor.  Maybe not that close to this after writing that out...

Good luck @AWP I have a feeling I am going to get smoked!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah no, this is heartbreak: .10 of a point! lol


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2017)

Annnnnnnd I just lost the championship game.

Rams may rest starters for finale vs. 49ers


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2017)

Confirmed: Gurley' sitting, Profit From Violence finishes in second.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> Confirmed: Gurley' sitting, Profit From Violence finishes in second.



Please do not underestimate the amount of potential failure that my team holds.  To be safe, I grabbed both Rams backs in the event either drops bombs


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2017)

Since I'm 'out'...OohRah 69'ers will say "yes" to any trade offers.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 28, 2017)

You should charge a premium 🤔


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2017)

Now knowing the playoff structure...wish I didn't go to sleep when there was playoffs on the consolation bracket.


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Since I'm 'out'...OohRah 69'ers will say "yes" to any trade offers.



While I'd love to, I'll roll with who I have/ who I can find on the waiver wire. I've been in leagues where guys did the above, working drug deals with their buddies to win a free FF league. I'm not setting a policy as it isn't my place, but I don't like the practice. YMMV.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> While I'd love to, I'll roll with who I have/ who I can find on the waiver wire. I've been in leagues where guys did the above, working drug deals with their buddies to win a free FF league. I'm not setting a policy as it isn't my place, but I don't like the practice. YMMV.



This is only the 2nd time I've done FF.  If my offer was something considered unethical in FF circles, that was certainly not my intent.


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This is only the 2nd time I've done FF.  If my offer was something considered unethical in FF circles, that was certainly not my intent.



I don't know if it is or not to be honest. For better or worse, I roll with my own Life Code.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 28, 2017)

I thought the trade deadline in the settings was week 12 or 14. Could be off base.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 29, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> I thought the trade deadline in the settings was week 12 or 14. Could be off base.


Yeah I think that’s the built in safe guard from the above plotters!


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2017)

I started Big Ben without checking to see if he's active.

He's not.

2nd place is awesome.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 31, 2017)

AWP said:


> I started Big Ben without checking to see if he's active.
> 
> He's not.
> 
> 2nd place is awesome.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Please do not underestimate the amount of potential failure that my team holds.  To be safe, I grabbed both Rams backs in the event either drops bombs



Congratulations on the win!

(Perhaps the only day someone could be serious when they said "I could have won had I started Andy Dalton over Big Ben" without sounding like they are mad.)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 1, 2018)

AWP said:


> Congratulations on the win!
> 
> (Perhaps the only day someone could be serious when they said "I could have won had I started Andy Dalton over Big Ben" without sounding like they are mad.)



Thanks, it feels very cheap knowing that the win is 100% due to team rest. 

Maybe next year the championship gets pushed to week 16.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Thanks, it feels very cheap knowing that the win is 100% due to team rest.



A win is a win.  I was talking to a few buddies about this and they were saying they play in leagues where the championship game is week 16 of the regular season, it makes it more unlikely that winning fantasy teams get blown up come week 17 when coaches are resting players.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2018)

@ShadowSpear the people have spoken, no more Week 17 championship games.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 2, 2018)

Fine fine. Revised for next season when I win 😂


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 2, 2018)

I got 5th and @Ooh-Rah got 6th...the best part is the Vikings will also lose in two weeks!

Bring the hate Vikings fans!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 1, 2018)

I’ll renew the league when I’m back in town next week. I received a few auto renew emails but I’m booting a few people from last year’s league (no longer members/lack of participation).  I’ll start a new thread when it’s renewed and assign a draft date as close to the start of regular season as possible.


----------

